# Dragon pics



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Was posting pics of the new rhom and figured id throw some up of the dragon for those that want to see more...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice, how big is he? My LFS has about a foot and a half dragon for $150.00 I would get him, but too many tanks taking up space!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have never really measured her... but shes got to be in the 12-14" range im thinking?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

that fricken thing is sweet.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

wow he grew alot...last time i saw it he was pretty small


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just keeps looking better and better.

Awsome dragon


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nice what size tank is he in.

Would love to see a full tank shot in the future.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet looking dragon


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> nice what size tank is he in.
> 
> Would love to see a full tank shot in the future.


She is in a 40g breeder- perfect size for 1 beardie imo... ive posted full tank shots before but they were probably deleted? ill get ya one-

here ya go...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

DAM that looks awsome!!

thanks a lot


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

She's lookin' pretty!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking dragon


----------

